
The future of Microsoft depends on Windows being free - tomkwok
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2014/10/11/future-microsoft-depends-windows-free/
======
_random_
I wonder if they will also buy Xamarin and Unity3d to become the best cross-
platform development solution.

